# House/apartment hunting



## pollymakem (May 18, 2012)

Hi everyone
My husband and I currently live in Jeddah but are moving to Dubai in the next few months, we have been looking at apartments in JBR and the marina also looking at the palm, there are lots of apartments we are interested in looking at different websites, my son is 17 and will be going to emirates aviation collage, will there but public transport available from these areas? 
Also, there are some very cheep apartments in Manchester tower in the marina dose anyone know why they are so cheep? Is there a problem with them?
I will be traveling over to Dubai in the next few weeks to look at apartments and don't want to waste a lot of time, has anyone got any advice that could help me with any of the above? I would be most grateful 
Thanks all
Polly


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Manchester tower is a disaster. Horribly built and maintained. Where you stay will depend on budget a lot.


----------



## pollymakem (May 18, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Manchester tower is a disaster. Horribly built and maintained. Where you stay will depend on budget a lot.


Thank you Bigjimbo, I though there must have been a reason for rent to be so vastly different to all of the other apartments we had been looking at..
We are wanting to be in or around the JBR or the marina, also looking at apartments on the Palm....In your opinion is there any others that we should give a wide birth too,
There just seems so many.......I will be fling to Dubai in the next few weeks so I can have a look at some apartments but really don't want to wast a lot of time looking at hundreds if there not going to be up to much,
Any advice would be most welcome thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pollymakem said:


> Thank you Bigjimbo, I though there must have been a reason for rent to be so vastly different to all of the other apartments we had been looking at..
> We are wanting to be in or around the JBR or the marina, also looking at apartments on the Palm....In your opinion is there any others that we should give a wide birth too,
> There just seems so many.......I will be fling to Dubai in the next few weeks so I can have a look at some apartments but really don't want to wast a lot of time looking at hundreds if there not going to be up to much,
> Any advice would be most welcome thanks


Call me or email me on the link in my signature for more in depth advice....


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

You can search in Dubizzle website in Dubai and there you can select option posted by "Owner" if you do not want to pay the agent fees, which I think is ridiculous in Dubai since you are doing the hunting and then paying them the fees. If they want 3000 dirhams from me they should take me on a trip and show me all the homes possible.

I got a nice place in Marina from Dubizzle.


----------



## pollymakem (May 18, 2012)

amitgoyalamit said:


> You can search in Dubizzle website in Dubai and there you can select option posted by "Owner" if you do not want to pay the agent fees, which I think is ridiculous in Dubai since you are doing the hunting and then paying them the fees. If they want 3000 dirhams from me they should take me on a trip and show me all the homes possible.
> 
> I got a nice place in Marina from Dubizzle.


I am looking through dubizzle at the moment, we are looking at the marina and also have seen a few nice apartments on the palm, but it's all well and good looking at photos on a website, I think we really need to go and get a feel for the surrounding area, transport for my son to go to collage ect, 
Thank you all you have been very helpful


----------



## amitgoyalamit (May 27, 2012)

pollymakem said:


> I am looking through dubizzle at the moment, we are looking at the marina and also have seen a few nice apartments on the palm, but it's all well and good looking at photos on a website, I think we really need to go and get a feel for the surrounding area, transport for my son to go to collage ect,
> Thank you all you have been very helpful


yes and most of the pics are not fake in my experience, i stay in diamond 2, if you guys are here sometime and want to have a look at my apartment you can drop me a message


----------



## psouza85 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Call me or email me on the link in my signature for more in depth advice....


Are you working during Ramadan?
Im looking to buy an apt in Shoreline than rent it out. WOuld u recommend?
Tks
Rafael Souza


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

The pictures on websites alone will never give you a good idea of what the apartment/building is actually like. I would recommend to pick a location which is easier to access for your son as well, seeing that he might not have a license when he comes to the UAE. Getting around here is not as easy when you don't have a car. But just saying, you'll have to spend a few days looking at different places yourself, so it'd be good if you visited Dubai prior to moving here. Good luck!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

psouza85 said:


> Are you working during Ramadan?
> Im looking to buy an apt in Shoreline than rent it out. WOuld u recommend?
> Tks
> Rafael Souza


Yes I am working during Ramadan. Do you have a contact phone number?


----------

